# Sirloin



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have not grilled a sirloin in a long time so I bought one and cooked it on the Akorn Jr last night. just a smidge over done but good. Had the left over piece for breakfast this mornin.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good. 

I love grilling a bit extra for breakfast the next morning


----------

